# Wold Farm, Flamborough



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Has any body stayed at Wold Farm, Flamborough? We are thinking of going there in the next few weeks as it's location seems great for the bird watching at Bempton Cliffs. Looking at Wold Farm's own website, the site seems a bit basic (albeit that it is very enviromentally friendly) & I'm a somewhat concerned after staying on a farm site with few facilities on the Isle of Man at Easter.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

What are you concerned about?


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> What are you concerned about?


1) They don't appear to have EHU.
2) Having been caught out on the IOM, I'm concerned that if it is wet there don't seem to be any hardstands.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You are absolutely correct, on both points, they don't have those facilities.

have a look here

there are 11 reviews

Looks like BarryD off this site has stayed there, why not send hime a PM

If your not happy about not having EHU, then you need to go elswhere


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We stayed at Branwood CL last May/June for Bempton

MRS S A WHEELER
Branwood
Newsham Lane
Bempton
Bridlington
YO16 6XE
England

A lawn in someone's back garden, well drained, EHU, friendly owners, within walking distance of Bempton - probably just over a mile from the RSPB reserve.

There's also this one, just a little further away:
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/t/Old-Mill-Caravan-Park-Bridlington-1054.htm We walked past it but don't know anything about it.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There is this nearby if you are a member. I have taken phone numbers out but got this off web site so available to all members.

Beacon Farm, Flamborough. 

* Event Type: Temporary Holiday Site
* Dates: 21-31 May 2010
* Fees: £5.50pun. extra adult £1.50 pn
* Booking Contact: Mr D Healey
* Booking Telephone: 
* Steward Contact: DAVID & JOYCE
* Steward Telephone: 
* Unit Types: All
* Map Reference: 101/226699
* Application Code: HS485/2010

Other Information

Flat well maintained field on Heritage Coastal walks. Near to village centre and shops, 4 miles to Bridlington, 3 miles to Bempton RSPB Reserve.
Site Routing

Come and join East Riding BCC. Leave Bridlington on A1255sp Flamborough at the village take the first right before the church follow the road to the end site on right.

Mandy


----------

